# Spiny eel kept with pumpkinseed sunnies?



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I currently have a pair of pumpkinseed sunfish in my 55 gallon. they are doing very well. I also have a spiny eel in my other 55, he is also doing well. I absolutely love him. the problem is, the eels tank is mostly planted. the substrate used is fluorite, which is a little rough. I have areas of sand that are about an inch to 2 inches in some areas. still, he likes to bury himself in both substrates. I want to move him out of there where he can have his freedom and not worry about injuring himself on the rougher gravel, or uprooting my plants. the sunny tank has all sand at the bottom. the sunnies are about 6 inches, the eel is also about 6 inches long. so I was planning on letting him grow out in a 20 gallon for a little while until he gets a bit bigger. but do you think this combo could work? or is it a disaster waiting to happen?


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

What if you switched the fish between tanks? Is the pumpkinseed tank sand? Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that sunfish are coldwater and eels prefer warmer temperatures.


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

The tank the eel is currently in is a community. The sunnies would destroy all my gouramis, corys, etc. and yes I suppose the sunnies are cold water but I feel they can both co exist at around 70 degrees. Both tanks are running without heaters right now


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

I think it should work out alright then. I'd should wait for someone more knowledgeable on eels to post before putting them together though. Good luck!


----------

